# Roadworks A1/E5 .... SPAIN



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Anybody contemplating travelling Nth/Sth on A1/E5 in Spain (Burgos-Madrid-Burgos) should anticipate delays as roadworks are virtually continuous from Jct 225 (South of Burgos) to Jct 126 (North of Madrid). We have just travelled north and while our journey was not delayed by much, progress was speed limited (80kph) for almost the entire stretch, and contra flow, two way traffic, temporary road surfaces and heavy equipment added to the problems. Any accident, breakdown, resurfacing work on single lane traffic flow, could be chaotic.
Unfortunately, from Bilbao/Santander options are limited.


----------

